# Amd 2800+(32 bit) or Intel 2.8 Ghz HT



## kashek85 (Aug 23, 2004)

Dear Friends,
                      I am planning of buying a new PC in the month of Sep. So I went to market for survey to know which processor is the best for an average user( games+applications etc)
            I am not in a position to decide which could be the best either intel or AMD. Some of them are saying that amd doesn't have long life some say intel doesn't perform well as compared to AMD. 

                     If u have the answer can u give me the configuration for my PC ( Motherboard, Processor, Ram)


Abhishek


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 23, 2004)

PM me your Budget, I will post U a config which will be best for U, usr mention what U intend to do with that PC primariliy

AMD 64 beats Intel 2.8 HT, but rite now with the choices U have I would sa go for P4 with HT it will beat AthlonXP 2800+ easily


----------



## manmay (Aug 23, 2004)

i think P4 is better....


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 23, 2004)

Amd 2800+ ?? which one ....the AMD Athlon 64 or the AMD Athlon XP 2800+.


----------



## theraven (Aug 23, 2004)

i couldnt get my hands on the athlon xp 2800 anywhere
apparently they are hard to come by
it was either the 2600 (33 mhz) or the amd 64 ...
and considerin my requirements in the budget i had i went for amd 2600 ...
anyways according to me going for a 64 bit right now is still pretty much useless !!!
maybe in a year ! specially for india !
anyways ... like i said .. i made the shift to amd (after a lot of pondering) ... and god damn its good ... i recommend only amd from now on !


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 23, 2004)

64 bit processors going cheap these days - buy the Athlon 64 2800+, you wont regret it. Its cost may be around 7.5-8k.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 23, 2004)

Yeah the AMD 64 2800+ costs 6.9k as of now ...........


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Aug 23, 2004)

I would recommend AMD64 2800+.
Hope this helps u in deciding between AMD or Intel.

*s3.invisionfree.com/Computek/index.php?showtopic=3


----------



## demoninside (Aug 24, 2004)

ya AMD FX(64 bit) is the best option u have for now
(not too costly)


----------



## Wraith (Aug 24, 2004)

Go for the AMD 64 2800+ its a very good processor much better than the Intel 2.8 HT. Infact its performance it close or maybe even better than Intel 3.0 HT. Its a budget priced processor but with an enthusiast level performace.Go for the Asus K8V mobo along with it.
I have the same processor and mobo combo and i am very happy with it.


----------



## KHUBBU (Aug 24, 2004)

My p4 2.8 ht works fine. its great! I don't have to worryabout its temp and I also don't have an AC in my room. I have 865 chipset and 256 MB ddr 400. Adobe Photoshop opens up in just 5 seconds.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 24, 2004)

demoninside said:
			
		

> ya AMD FX(64 bit) is the best option u have for now
> (not too costly)



Dude you must be talking abt the AMD 64, the AMD 64 FX series costs a arm and a leg. the AMD 64 2800+ is cheaper on the other hand at 6.9k


----------



## indro (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey if photoshop opens in 5 secs , its only 33% due to processor and most of the reason is your HDD  cant compare that ways, well if you do want to compare them try the water effects in photoshop , convert divx to mpeg . RAW CPU power. thats the way to benchmark a CPU .


----------



## anks (Aug 25, 2004)

*intel sux AMD 64 IS THE BEST OPTION*

hey dude dont go for intel.. amd 64 is the best awoemse performance and aweosme power...dont go for amd xp 64 2800 go for the amd xp  3200.i just built up a cmhine for myfriend.. justbought 2 days back...me tell ya the cost.
AMD XP 64 3200-10200
ASUS K8NE DELUXE - 9500
1 GB TRANCEND DDR (400MZ) - 8500
ANTEC CABINET 400 MHZ LANBOY 400 WATTS - 6000

AMD 64 2800 - 6700
AND AMD 64 3000- 8200

due to some shoartage in da market u iwll have troubling finding..3200 just wait till 1st week for SEPT PRICES WILL come down even more...  dont go for 2800 for sure 3200 any day  justwaitfor few days and buy the best


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 12, 2004)

i have been using amd for 6 years and never got a problem.Go for amd 64 2800+.Just make sure you have a large cabinet,at least 5 fans and a good quality heat sink.It gets hot but it wont burn ur back


----------



## theraven (Sep 12, 2004)

amd doesnt have that bad heatin problems anymore ..
its a coooll processor


----------



## Prashray (Sep 12, 2004)

AMD.


----------



## busyanuj (Sep 12, 2004)

Instead of *32-bit* AMD 2800+ _go for_ Intel 2.8 GHz HT (Prescott)


----------

